# Quilt for Rescue Auction



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

A friend of mine and I are donating this Quilt. I found the Quilt top on Ebay and bought it and had a friend of mine who is a quilter, finish it. She had to machine quilt it, since time was so short. 
This is a Queen size bed it is on. All of you that are going are going to have so many fun and one of a kind items to bid on or buy raffle tickets for. Makes me wish I was going just to bid on them too.
Hugs, Edie
P.S. The pillow is mine and I just realized its the same pattern as the Maltese squares used in the Quilt. Its all flannel.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Edie, I'm sure people will have fun bidding on this cute quilt


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That is so beautiful, and looks so well-made! :wub: 

I hope you get some great bids for it! 

Maybe it's time for some redecorating!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The picture doesn't do it justice. Its better in person and will be a very nice warn addition next winter. 
Edie


----------

